# Suche ein Kleines gutes Linux



## xunnamedx (12. August 2005)

Hallo ich suche sowas in der art von ubuntu mit leichter installation gutem hardware support ja das ist auch schon alles


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Wie klein soll das Linux denn sein?
Du kannst eigentlich jedes Linux zurechtstutzen, sogar Suse.
Und was willst Du damit machen? Ein Desktop-System? Einen Server?


----------



## xunnamedx (12. August 2005)

Also mit einer CD sollte es laufen und ich will einen Desktop Pc damit laufen lassen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2005)

Wie waer es mit Knoppix?


----------



## xunnamedx (12. August 2005)

ja ok  kann ich mal versuchen aber is die installation grafisch bzw wo finde ich die install cd ?


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. August 2005)

http://www.knopper.net/knoppix


----------



## xunnamedx (12. August 2005)

Ok und wie installier ich es ? ich dachte das ist einfach ein System auf cd


----------



## JohannesR (12. August 2005)

Ich denke es soll auf einer CD laufen, wie kommst Du jetzt auf Installation?


----------



## xunnamedx (12. August 2005)

hehe hab ich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt ich meine nur es sollte so in etwa auf eine cd passen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. August 2005)

Und was genau spricht dann gegen die Verwendung von Ubuntu?

Übrigens: es gibt hier eine Netiquette, an die man sich halten sollte


----------



## xunnamedx (13. August 2005)

Gegen ubuntu spricht, dass es abstürzt und zwar komplett auf meinem Rechner deswegen suche ich jetzt ein ähnliches System aber ich glaube ich nehme Fedora.


----------



## JohannesR (13. August 2005)

Wenn man schon etwas Ahnung von Linux hat, ist Gentoo toll. Sonst ist Fedora wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. August 2005)

xunnamedx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gegen ubuntu spricht, dass es abstürzt und zwar komplett auf meinem Rechner deswegen suche ich jetzt ein ähnliches System aber ich glaube ich nehme Fedora.



Gegen ubuntu spricht das nicht. Das spricht nur gegen den Kernel der verwendet wird 
Knoppix kann man ganz einfach "installieren"
http://www.pl-berichte.de/berichte/knoppix_hdinstall/knoppix-hdinstall.html

Ansonsten spricht auch nichts gegen Fedora oder Gentoo >


----------



## mrepox (14. August 2005)

Also mein Ubuntu läuft perfekt, möchte kein anders Linux haben.
Einfache Installation, einfache Handhabung...

Hoary und KDE


----------



## voodomaster (16. August 2005)

Ein paar Vorschläge: 






SuSE Linux, passt als Network install auf eine CD und wird dann über I-net weiter installiert

Damn Small Linux, Sehr kleines linux, passt auf einen 128 MB usb stick oder CD - R, reicht für die grundlegenden Arbeiten,(internet, Texte schreiben, Tabellenkalkulation, Musik Paketa lassen sich nachinstallieren) mit desktop oberfläche, lässt sich auch installieren.

wenn ubuntu dir viell. wegen GNOME nicht gefällt, es gibt auch noch Kubuntu, ein Ubuntu mit KDE und den Paketen

schau mal unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-Distribution, 
     da gibts es von fast jeder Distri eine kleine Beschreibung  
mfg voodo


----------

